# Ft. Morgan Rigs 5-22-11



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Took the new boat offshore for the first time today. Me and two of my buddies hit some rigs off of Fort Morgan about 13 miles out. Had no trouble finding the red snapper, but couldn't get any amberjacks to hit anything. Between the three of us, we probably boated 20 snapper over two and a half hours. Water was rough coming around the end of Fort Morgan but after a few miles turned into rolling 2-3's which wasn't great for a 21' boat but we had been itching for a while to go. Shouldn't have any trouble loading up after the season starts.


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Just noticed I put this in the Q&A section. Sorry. Maybe it will get moved.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Thats because there are no jacks 12miles out of Ft Morgan


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

How deep are those rigs 12 miles out from Fort Morgan ?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

don't have the numbers on me now but there are several rigs in the 100ft depth that will keep you busy


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

you are gonna need to go a bit farther for ajs south of ft. morgan, but there are some fine wrecks, reefs and such in that general area you were in that hold - grouper, snapper, kings as such.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't realize you could hit 100ft of water from Fort Morgan that close. Is there any way to find the GPS of those rigs or just head out there and go to them by sight?


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

100 ft of water from Fort Morgan 13 miles out???? Nah...


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

We were in 50' of water at the Triple Rig. A buddy of mine on the boat knows all of the rigs and we basically went there by sight. No numbers needed. They are immediately off the coast and then once you pass the first set, you will see more farther out. Just keep bumping along.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I may try this rig hopping next week. Would you guys keep going due south rig after rig or would you go south east in order to find deeper water quicker?


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

hey cowboy, how were yall fishing those rigs?
Were yall bottom fishing up against the legs or mid water column? Also what type of bait? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

U would have to go 20+ miles from ft morgan to find water deeper then 100ft. U should have been able to find kings all day at those rigs. But for aj's ur going to have to go further out.


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

We were bottom fishing right up against the legs using cigar minnows. Got robbed by a king or two while out there judging by the torn up leader. Decent snapper on the bottom and all the sheeps you could want at the surface. Needed a pole spear for them!!! Trying to figure out the plan of attack for this weekend. I don't have any good numbers to try so just probably gonna hit some public reefs and see how it goes.


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey cowboy, Thanks for the advice
We have always had good success at the drydock, tulsa ship, and the liberty ship out of Fort Morgan. We can at least catch a limit of snapper from these spots. 
Good luck to yall and we will post pics of the trip.


----------

